# I REALLY want a 5 liter coyote Mustang



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Since I first read about the modular 5 liter I have wanted one...I just have so many freaking cars, I don't have parking space, and since becoming debt free, don't want another car note. I have even considered putting a coyote in my 2006 ragtop GT....

If you have one, tell me about it so I can drool.....


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a couple of the old 5.0's and loved them. I want a new one too... I don't think they sound as cool though. The old fox bodies had the toughest sound with a pair of flowmasters.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Stang197 said:


> I had a couple of the old 5.0's and loved them. I want a new one too... I don't think they sound as cool though. The old fox bodies had the toughest sound with a pair of flowmasters.


My son had an 87 fox body GT. I liked driving it a lot. 

It was totaled when a Nissan Z crossed the centerline on a curve and hit the mustang head on. There were 3 people in the Z, a girl was riding astride the console and said the Z was doing 120 when it entered the curve.....There were 4 people in the mustang, and it took 40 minutes to cut my son out...

On impact the entire left wheel and strut were sheared of the mustang, and the sheet metal was pushed back to the pillar....The driver of the Z was decapitated, and the 2 cars came to rest 1/4 mile apart....Everyone in both cars with the exception of the Z driver slept in their own beds that night.. The driver of the Z was drunk. and was hurrying to a party....

I guess he has had 5 over the years. I bought my 1st. in 2011 when I retired, it is a 2006 GT ragtop in redfire metallic with black top and interior. It has almost 40,000 miles in it. It is fun to drive, bit with traction control. the 300 hp 4.6 will rarely break the tires loose, it just hooks and go's


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Paging @farsidejunky....


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I think my very first post here involved my 2001 Mustang Cobra Convertible. Laser Red, black top, interior, and stripe. Drove it last weekend - got to get in a couple more YeeHaas before the weather turns. Have to be carful in the wet with it... it'll snap around and put you in a ditch in half a blink. I have a few mods on it but nothing crazy - cold air intake system, bigger throttle body, exhaust. It's got a pretty sweet roar when hammered.


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> Stang197 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a couple of the old 5.0's and loved them. I want a new one too... I don't think they sound as cool though. The old fox bodies had the toughest sound with a pair of flowmasters.
> ...


Wow talk about being lucky. I am surprised more people didn't die. 
All of the automatic mustangs I have had had trouble breaking the tires loose while stock. But the newest one I had was a 98 with 220 hp. Pretty pathetic by today's standards. A lot of 4 bangers have more than that anymore.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Stang197 said:


> Wow talk about being lucky. I am surprised more people didn't die.
> All of the automatic mustangs I have had had trouble breaking the tires loose while stock. But the newest one I had was a 98 with 220 hp. Pretty pathetic by today's standards. A lot of 4 bangers have more than that anymore.


The weird part of the wreck was that the guy that was killed, was a former co-worker of my son, and the guys ex was in my sons car....Her dad was a mechanic, had just done the brakes on the mustang, and they were test driving it....My son was really broken up about the gut dying...If someone had done that to me, I would have pi$$ed on his headstone...

I bought my wife a MKZ Lincoln last year, it has a 305 HP V6 that will light them up...


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> Stang197 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow talk about being lucky. I am surprised more people didn't die.
> ...


Ya it's a trip that the new v6's have the same hp as the cobras did in 98. I had a new Taurus with the v6 and loved the power it had..... Although I did get my first ticket in 10 years with that car.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> ... If you have one, tell me about it so I can drool.....


Not a Coyote, but I do have a 2013 ragtop with the 5.8 liter Trinity motor, 662 hp.

It's pretty quick.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Justinian said:


> Not a Coyote, but I do have a 2013 ragtop with the 5.8 liter Trinity motor, 662 hp.
> 
> It's pretty quick.


How is the drivability....That is what is keeping from putting a 5.0 in my 2006....I really like the S197 body better....


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> How is the drivability....


It can be tricky to drive. Too much throttle in any gear, at any speed, can result in rear wheel spin.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a 2015 GT with the performance package. Yes, the sound is not as good as the older ones.

But that is 1 of about 100 things to like or hate about this car. Everything else is freaking awesome.

They have done wonders with NVH on them as well. They ride like a performance car, not a muscle car.

I love mine.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

farsidejunky said:


> I have a 2015 GT with the performance package ...
> 
> They have done wonders with NVH on them as well. They ride like a performance car, not a muscle car.


I would agree, with the IRS it's a totally different car.

My GT500 is just the opposite, all muscle and little comfort. I would not enjoy it as a daily driver.

As for sound, that new flat-plane crank 5.2 liter is pretty awesome.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I daily drive mine. And yes, the IRS is great. But they have also dampened road noise. I had a 2013 GT. It was a night and day difference.

I foresee cat back Roush exhaust in my future...



ETA: I would tolerate the noise for a GT500...


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

662 HP. Wow - just wow. My 01 Cobra with added parts I think has less than 400 - and it's plenty scary enough for me. It's amazing the HP being made these days. My punk brother recently got a new Z06. I was dreaming I wanted one - until I drove his and he took me for a "ride". OMFG - it's insane. Way over my abilities - and guts.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

2&out said:


> 662 HP. Wow - just wow. My 01 Cobra with added parts I think has less than 400 - and it's plenty scary enough for me. It's amazing the HP being made these days. My punk brother recently got a new Z06. I was dreaming I wanted one - until I drove his and he took me for a "ride". OMFG - it's insane. Way over my abilities - and guts.


My uncle has a 2006 z06 with a completely done up LS7 in it, dyno'd at over 1000hp, something like 800ft-lb. It's his daily driver, lol, total gearhead. I haven't had the chance to drive it but my dad actually drove it for a few months since where my uncle lives does emissions testing, dad hates it because it's stupid


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

wow....can't believe I didn't run across this sooner. 

Most recent muscle car (#9) I got a few months ago.......2006 gto with an LS2 engine, about 425 hp right now. Picked it up as a kinda daily driver since it has an auto and only 32K miles. Runs quick with a lot of torque.

But more on topic......I still have muscle car #8.....2007 shelby GT500. Modified up to a bit over 800 engine HP.........over 700 hp and torque at the rear wheels. Very fun to go thru the gears with it, even tho it has little to no traction....grinning.

For what its worth, the next car I get will probably be a mustang gt with the 5.0 and an auto. They are very sophisticated cars, and respond real well to a small amount of modification. 

Back in the 60s and 70s, it was almost impossible to get more than 50-100 more hp from a car without making it almost undriveable, as far as idle etc. With newer technology such as fuel injectors, solid state ignitions, superchargers, etc..........you can almost double your hp and still maintain driveability and gas mileage.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

oneMOreguy said:


> wow....can't believe I didn't run across this sooner.
> 
> Most recent muscle car (#9) I got a few months ago.......2006 gto with an LS2 engine, about 425 hp right now. Picked it up as a kinda daily driver since it has an auto and only 32K miles. Runs quick with a lot of torque.
> 
> ...


I grew up in the 1960's. the golden age of American muscle cars and am totally amazed at the performance you can buy right out of the box today....The legends back then were the 1963 1/2 427 dual quad Ford galaxie, the 440 and 426 hemi, and the GTO's. and 396 chevelles...A friend of mine had the 427 He said it would get 8 MPG...

I worked at Carter Carburetor in ST. Louis for 13 yrs. One of my co-workers Gene Lynch was a local drag racer, who started his own chassis and speed shop.... We would talk cars for hours, particularly fords....He ran against all the big racers of that era, Grumpy Jenkins, Gene Snow, Arnie Beswic.....He was with Grumpy after his race car was stolen and taken for a joy ride in East St, Louis.....Years later, I moved to Arkansas My boss was a drag racer, and ran fords. We were talking cars, and I mentioned Gene Lynch....

He said you mean "the Gene Lynch, the chassis builder?"...I replied yes, and that we were pretty good friends, and worked together for years.....My boss had driven some cars with Lynch chassis, and was a big fan....Gene had a stunt he would pull every year, It seems he had a heart condition, and had a "mild" heart attack every year just before racing season...Here is my old boss, still racing I guess...It's been 20 years since we have met...Marty Buth NHRA Class Champion ? Virginia Speed Race Cars | Mike Graham


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's also lot of fun to drive a little car fast - I mean with 600+ horsepower it's going to go fast but try driving a miniature version with 150-200 hp... Fiat 500 Abarth or Mini Cooper JCW. 

My old car wasn't all that powerful by today's standards (1993 Saab 900 SPG) but it handled exceptionally well and it was very nimble. The Mini likewise (I have the S unfortunately not the JCW).


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have an 89 Foxbody. Bought it 5 years ago. Started out just getting it fully functional. Complete restoration and conversion to black interior later...

Now has a 347 Stroker with AFR185 heads. Pretty much can go to Late Model Restoration and American Muscle and I've order about every upgrade you can.

Mine is a street strip car that I take to car shows. Once I do the wire tucking and fully modify the engine bay it will be competitive at most shows.

Can't beat the sound of push rod motor with a set of long tube headers


----------

